# Casque Bose



## apple man (5 Février 2009)

Bonsoir a tous

Je possede un casque Bose supra qui ne marche plus d un coté. Il semble y avoir un faux contact au niveau de la prise jack integré. Je ne suis plus sous garantie et pour un casque a 179 euros c est bete de le laisser dans un coins.

merci de m eclairer +


----------



## Oizo (8 Février 2009)

La solution serait de couper le cordon au niveau de la fiche jack présentant le mauvais contact et d'y mettre une nouvelle fiche (ça vaut environ dans les 2 ).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

vu la taille des petits fils et de la gaine metallique qui risque d etre autour, c'est une operation tres delicate.

J ai deja fait cela pour des casques de moindre marque et même si cela fonctionne, le raccord implique bcp de grésillement.

Bah si c'est de toutes facons pour le jeter tu peux essayer! Il n y a rien de complexe, le but est de relier des fils et les 3 parties de ton jack respectivement a l ecouteur gauche, l ecouteur droit et la masse.

Bonn courage et bonne patience


----------

